# $1,524 a board foot oak or a 1903 Roycroft Walking Stick



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Followed this auction on eBay and wanted to pass on the fun.

I didn't win it.

My math figures the oak to be worth over $1,500 a bft.

link to auction ...







​Early ROYCROFT Walking Stick July 4 1903

ORIGINAL FINISH! Rare!

Very nice piece of Roycroft that you don't see very often. The walking stick or cane is in excellent condition, very light wear to the end that touches the ground. Hole below the Roycroft orb and cross originally had a leather loop for your wrist; this is missing but it could be easily replaced.

East Aurora NY.

34 ¾" length


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Basic "Supply and Demand" economics, Dan. There's not many of them to be had, so the price goes up.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Who can put a price or rarity.

I guess the buyer.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It brings what ever the market will bear! I'd say they did well on that auction.


----------

